# Houston, you have a problem



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

No players fit into Van Gundy or Rudy T's system.

1. back up Center starts at PF, too slow; (Cato)
2. back up SG starts at SF, too short. (J Jackson)
3. Center can't stay in the center, too far to the rim; (Yao)
4. point guard plays like shooting guard, then can't shoot (Francis)
5. SG don't defend 3 pts shooter, stay inside for rebounding. (Cat)

Then, 6 benches can't play more than 10 minutes a game in the P.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Trade Rockets!

Trade Yao!

Trade Francis!


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

What nonsense. I can not let you get away with that none of your argument holds any truth. Except steve francis. And how many teams have players that are prototypes for their position anyway? There are not very many, jim jackson does not need to be 6' 8" or 6' 10" to be effective all he needs to do is be agressive and make open shots.

The Rockets are on their way to greatness and trading away the team is just ludacris.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Van Gundy or Rudy's system? I don't know about you but I was under the impression Rudy is no longer the Rockets coach...:uhoh:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hitokiri315</b>!
> 
> The Rockets are on their way to greatness and trading away the team is just ludacris.


 

you are too positive.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Jimmy Jackson saved this team with clutch plays so many times it's not even funny. I think he was by far the best pickup Houston got last season, with M. Jackson coming in second.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Jimmy Jackson saved this team with clutch plays so many times it's not even funny. I think he was by far the best pickup Houston got last season, with M. Jackson coming in second.


Sit him in the bench. He fits better.

He is like Elton Brand. Something is not going right, but it is hard to tell.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> No players fit into Van Gundy or Rudy T's system.
> 
> 2. back up SG starts at SF, too short. (J Jackson)



too short? dude, i dont think height matters when u play with the rockets, having two big shot blockers behind u, u can play tight on the perimeter with confidence. 

Ever since JJ moved to sf he has been playing unbelievable. the guy had a 20 rebound game the other nite!! hes reborn!


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

> you are too positive.


People who have positive attitudes live longer. I don't know about you but i want to live.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hitokiri315</b>!
> 
> 
> People who have positive attitudes live longer. I don't know about you but i want to live.


I love this, Thanks.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Trade Rockets!
> 
> Trade Yao!
> ...


C;mon now son- you should know better than that. This isn't a videogame


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marcus13</b>!
> 
> 
> C;mon now son- you should know better than that. This isn't a videogame


Trade Yao,Francis and cake to Mavs for Dirk, Nash, Howard and Daniels


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> Trade Yao,Francis and cake to Mavs for Dirk, Nash, Howard and Daniels


yeah crack kills


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Rockets indeed need the chance.
We warriors can give you any of the four players for Yao and Francis.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

wouldn't this help my rockets??











I think it would...


Seriously tho...I think we need to make our 1st priority a durable PF,cuz Cato ain't gettin it. JJ was the reason we won at least 4-6 games this yr.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

Wow Tmac looks great in our uniform but i dont think the rockets are willing to pay him the A Rod money that he will get from another team.

Do one with nick van exel.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThaShark316</b>!
> wouldn't this help my rockets??
> 
> 
> ...


Great picture... but it isn't happening. 

I think Elton Brand and Abdur Rahim (who is a very able defender) could be priorities for the Rockets. The only way to keep the defenders modest on Yao is provide a stellar shooter who can bang down low next to him, and Cato/Taylor only provide 1 of the above.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I was under the impression that SAR was going to be kept and Randolph was going to be shopped.

If you guys could get SAR that would be huge, Heinrich huge.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

Franchise,I know it isn't happening...that said,I think an Elton Brand is more realistic,don't u think.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> I was under the impression that SAR was going to be kept and Randolph was going to be shopped.
> 
> If you guys could get SAR that would be huge, Heinrich huge.


Rockets would love it.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

What exactly does SAR bring to the Rockets?

He's a 20-8 career player. Under the JVG system, that should come out to about 15-10 or so. His defensive numbers aren't great, but I don't know about his defensive ability. Plus, his salary is ENORMOUS. Who would we trade for him? Someone want to try realGM and see?

I'd assume we'd try to hold onto Francis, Mobley, and Yao, then trade one of our big men and a benchy or two.

Here's what I came up with:

Houston trades: SF Eric Piatkowski (4.1 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 0.5 apg in 14.3 minutes) 
SF Clarence Weatherspoon (5.0 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 0.6 apg in 16.7 minutes) 
PF Maurice Taylor (11.5 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 1.4 apg in 27.8 minutes) 
Houston receives: SF Darius Miles (10.9 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 26.3 minutes) 
PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.6 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +6.6 ppg, +1.5 rpg, and +1.5 apg. 

Portland trades: SF Darius Miles (10.9 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 26.3 minutes) 
PF Shareef Abdur-Rahim (16.3 ppg, 7.5 rpg, 2.0 apg in 31.6 minutes) 
Portland receives: SF Eric Piatkowski (4.1 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 0.5 apg in 49 games) 
SF Clarence Weatherspoon (5.0 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 0.6 apg in 52 games) 
PF Maurice Taylor (11.5 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 1.4 apg in 75 games) 
Change in team outlook: -6.6 ppg, -1.5 rpg, and -1.5 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED


-------------
Starting Lineup:
Francis
Mobley
Miles
SAR
Yao

JJ can come off the bench--sixth man award, with the way he plays.

I dunno. Maybe a three-way trade would work better.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThaShark316</b>!
> Franchise,I know it isn't happening...that said,I think an Elton Brand is more realistic,don't u think.


Obviously the question remains as to whether Sterling wants to continue using the Clippers as a cash crop or if he actually wants to mold them into a decent team. Francis and Nachbar for Brand would do it for the Rockets, who would then desperately hope that Brent Barry signs with them for the MLE. Francis would sell alot of jerseys in LA and would once again not have to worry about feeding the ball into the post. He could concentrate on a quicker type of basketball and rack up alot of points driving to the hoop alongside Maggette. No doubt they would be an exciting team, but no where near as good as a Maggette Brand combo.

Then again, Sterling wouldn't have offered those huge contracts to Brand and Maggette if he didn't see something special in them. Great players to build around as well, strong on both ends of the court. And once they get Brand, Rockets would have to wonder what to do with Cato, Taylor and Weatherspoon, who they will be paying a combined total of $20 million next year.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

You seriousy think they'd trade SAR and Darius Miles (who actually showed promise this year) for Mo Taylor and Clarence Weatherspoon?


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> You seriousy think they'd trade SAR and Darius Miles (who actually showed promise this year) for Mo Taylor and Clarence Weatherspoon?


If that trade went down Houston fans would be praising their GM and Portland would be asking for Nash's head.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Rockets need the trade. We only want Yao, low cost.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> What exactly does SAR bring to the Rockets?
> 
> He's a 20-8 career player. Under the JVG system, that should come out to about 15-10 or so. His defensive numbers aren't great, but I don't know about his defensive ability. Plus, his salary is ENORMOUS. Who would we trade for him? Someone want to try realGM and see?
> ...



He brings


Experience, and a hard work mentality.


Another big man to take the pressure of off Yao. A good rebounder a good passer and a decent defender.

He's in his prime and I think is willing to do whatever to win, he's a guy who needs his minutes and touches and with Yao's gradual development this should be fine.


He would make you guys a great frontcourt. But you still need to find someone to get the ball out of francis's hands.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KeiranHalcyon</b>!
> What exactly does SAR bring to the Rockets?
> 
> He's a 20-8 career player. Under the JVG system, that should come out to about 15-10 or so. His defensive numbers aren't great, but I don't know about his defensive ability. Plus, his salary is ENORMOUS. Who would we trade for him? Someone want to try realGM and see?
> ...


Blazers say no.


----------

